# Molasses



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

When I ordered my corn meal, I asked the feed store if they sell molasses. They do, but not in the quantity I would like. More or less curious to where would be the best place to find molasses that can be delivered in bulk (200-300 gallons). Of course price pending... Why do I want molasses in bulk?


I feed corn meal on top of the grass silage, however I want to apply something natural, that will make the feed like candy. They will intake more, they will be more efficent with feed. Molasses is like putting sugar on cereal. When you eat wheaties (if you like your sugar), without sugar it is nasty. If you add sugar, it tastes better. What I would do as I am filling the feed cart with grass silage, I would spray it in with some sort of sprayer, something strong enough to actually spray molasses, or some other method. It would mix in, and sweeten the feed. They love the corn meal, but that is energy that sticks. Molasses enhances the feed, they dont put molasses in grain for nothing. So where would be the best places to look? I know it is sold, as there are those molasses licks, and I have seen some with molasses in it being used. Will some feed stores that deliver grain sell? Where did you get yours if you use a lick?


Thanks!


Jeff


----------



## Celtic Herritag (Jul 14, 2005)

I would go to your local feed mill. They probably could sell you a drum or point you in the right direction. You might even consider having them mix your feed, it would probably be more economical and easier in the long run if they'd do it.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi Jeff,
At the advent of every winter when I'm about to start feeding out hay, I buy in molasses in 200 litre drums (approx. 60 gallons). It is easily purchasesd at all farming retail outlets. I doubt that you would be able to purchase it any other way than in drums because of the difficulty in transporting and storage - and your only going to need four drums to meet your requirements. Some places will accept the drums back, if not they have a host of uses - feed troughs, water troughs, tree protectors, rat proof feed storage, and I use them to keep milk in for the pigs.

I use molasses as a complementary feed during the winter in terms of energy. I half fill a 20 litre bucket with molasses, top it up with hot water and pour it over the side (cut end) of the hay bales. The cows love it and even second rate hay gets gobbled up.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I always have the mill put some molasses in my feed mix. I think it's about 20 lbs to a ton? 

And you're right, they love it! Everything on our farm will follow a bucket (even an empty one, heh) to the ends of the Earth ...


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

You are aware that you can buy dry molasses instead of liquid? It is available at most facilities that grind feed. The dried molasses are bagged in quantity of 50 lbs. in paper sacks. I mix this and salt to make my own deer cane attractant.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

Ronney,

How much does it cost you at your location for a 60 gallon drum?



Agmantoo,

How much does it run for the bagged variety?


Molasses mixed in with the grass silage, along with corn meal on top. It is all about efficent feeding, and with the incentive to eat it. They would grow at a nice rate, and in the long run it would cost less. The grass silage is good, however just think if you had an animal eating 90% of it, if not more because it is sweet (candyish). The growth of the animal would be very nice, and a good solid animal at calving will only help that animal.


Jeff


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I think the molasses were $.29 /lb


----------



## Celtic Herritag (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh also make sure not to put to much on because after a certain amount it starts to taste bitter.


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

Where I live, we can get the COB [corn, oats, barley dairy ration] with or without molasses. Somewhere, I read that molasses is a good preventative for milk fever. It cost around $8 per 50#...and, to Ginger, it's like candy, and I can get her, usually, to come anytime I want her with that. Very helpful whenever she gets loose, 'cause she knows the _sound_ of the #10 can I dispense it from.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

we get molasses in 55 gallon plastic barrels. are you still trying for organic feed ? http://www.homesteadorganics.ca/ they have a dealer in canton .the price on mollases is $413. per 55 gal.


----------



## LuckyCharm (Oct 18, 2005)

Molasses has no value other than keeping the dust down and providing a sweet likeable flavor to feed. You increase you heat output due to the amount of quick calorie burning this creates. But it is temporary. Forage and roughage create long term heating internally for the animal.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

LuckyCharm said:


> Molasses has no value other than keeping the dust down and providing a sweet likeable flavor to feed. You increase you heat output due to the amount of quick calorie burning this creates. But it is temporary. Forage and roughage create long term heating internally for the animal.



Very true, much like sugar in humans. Can give you a quick boost of energy. However if used to sweeten feed, it would benefit with feed intake. They would take in the feed, it would fill them and in turn could benefit their growth. This is more or less to add that extra kick to the feed, not so much as to benefit them energy wise. The corn meal I used to mix in with the grass silage, but that doesn't work well in the barn. They dig down, push it around, and waste it. So top dressing is desired and works well.


The local feed store quoted me .20 a lb (they dont sell in bulk). According to what I found, there is 2.2lbs to a gallon of molasses. So if it was .20 a lb, that is 440lbs for 200 gallons, which is 88.00. The one feed store that I was told that sells it in bulk, and I beleive delivers it. Probably sells it for .25-.30. They sell things for more than other locations. So it would be around 132.00. That quantity (200 gallons), would take me around 100 days to go through @ 2 gallons a day. When it is being used to more or less lightly glaze the haylage as it is being filled into the feed cart, so the usage would be adjusted. Either way if it worked as planned, it would be very cool .


Not looking for organic stuff, at this point in time I am not sure if I am going to stick with organic, only because of the restrictions and the fact I would be making the same after paying for organic grains, and any other things that can happen due to the lack of any treatment . I am currently buying conventional corn meal, good stuff I might add.


Edit: Apparently the site that I saw that info that 1 gallon of molasses equals 2.2lbs was wayyyy off. It is 12.5lbs per gallon of molasses. So 200 gallons is 2500lbs. So it would be about 500.00 for 200 gallons. If I only used a gallon a day, or 2. It wouldn't be that bad, but if I used it in 2 months. GEEEZE.



Jeff


----------



## Celtic Herritag (Jul 14, 2005)

No not milk fever that's a sudden calcium drain, its pregnancy toxemia, or ketosis where it helps. We always give our momma's a Karo syrup or molasses water for as long as they'll take it after they give birth. Molasses also contains iorn you can use it for anemic animals or ones that have just had a heavy infestation of worms.


----------

